# mr jeeves miracle polish



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

saw this on sky lastnight and was wondering if anyone has ordered it or has infact used it before?
http://www.pricecrash.tv/prodDetail.asp?id=15636

results look quite good,but i'm guessing this would problably only for a quick once over rather than just using it on its own for the perfect finish:detailer:

any thoughts to this product??


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

did you see the bit where they were setting fire to bonnet of that mini


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah,would'nt try that though,the way he applied it to a wet car aswell even on the windscreen,seems value for money but is it any good??


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im pretty sure ive tried this.

they attend shows and do that setting the bonnet on fire trick

its pretty crap polish tbh. and yes i did buy it from a show and tried it


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Get on eBay and snag a bottle of Fire Glaze for £1.99 - trust me that is a bargain.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

What is it with this setting fire to panels that have just been polished?

I have never had sky or cable and so watching the infomercials for the first time in my hotel, whilst on a course was quite an experience.
I recall seeing them do this with some polish that removed everything, then 'resisted' fire but I never heard of the name again since so it must have been good. 
And I have seen the same demo more than once with other polishes since, but none of them ever became 'known' brands.

Oh - and the first time I saw this was in 1992............


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

It's crap.

And they use lighter fluid, you can set your hand on fire with lighter fluid, most of the heat goes up.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

My wife is the broacast manager for that TV channel   so I couldn't possibly comment on the quality of the product. 



> im pretty sure ive tried this.
> 
> they attend shows and do that setting the bonnet on fire trick
> 
> its pretty crap polish tbh. and yes i did buy it from a show and tried it


I doubt it is the same polish as they don't do car shows etc, although they may have people that buy from them that do.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

MER polish/wax/****** used to do this on their adverts/infomercials. Couldn't believe the amount of people that fell for the `setting fire to a panel trick' :lol:


----------

